
Show HN: Dasherize – Open-Source Dashboard for Project Health Status - winstonyw
http://www.dasherize.com/
======
degenerate
Like many 'Show HN' posts lately, this site suffers from readability problems
by using thin fonts. The text almost disappears into the background for me on
Win7 Chrome: [http://i.imgur.com/mDayCop.png](http://i.imgur.com/mDayCop.png)

~~~
winstonyw
Hi! I built Dasherize. Thanks for bringing that to my attention. I'll look
into it!

